# Crypto balansae



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

i still confusing regarding di this c. balance

i have three difference var. Balance green ( i have the picture but the two other i am still waiting for the flower
c. balance green

















Balance green form vietnam ???








C. balance ??????


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Crypto Balance*

Hi, The first picture with flower look like Cryptocoryne crispatula var. crispatula
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cri/cri.html

By the way, where you got your C. balansae, I was told that the one found in thailand is more reddish.


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Crypto Balance*

TS
the first and second picture is the same

the third one you are correct its from thailand and more redish

but for the 4 & 5 the leaf are more wider

thanks for your info


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Crypto Balance*

They look nice and red, would you happen to have more pictures of your grow table set up? And allso
what is the plant root media?


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Crypto Balance*

some more picture of green balance


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Crypto Balance*

orlando

i am using normal soil mix with goat feces

and i got some info from this forum to used coco or moss mix with the soil


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Crypto Balance*

They look very healthy and full of green. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Crypto Balance*

nice flowers nico.

I had these flowered in one of my 3ft planted tank with the flower shooting up more about 50cm in height. The tank is about 60cm high.


----------

